# Retraction! it's Paph Shin-Yi Angel



## SlipperKing (Jun 6, 2016)

I think this is the correct name. Its Jay's plant and he got a HCC two weekends ago. I believe the cross is St Swithin X M. Koopowitz. I should of wrote it all down.


----------



## troy (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks great!!! The 2 shots phillie cancelled out the roth


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 6, 2016)

looks like it


----------



## Gilda (Jun 6, 2016)

Better than MK !!! Love it !


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 6, 2016)

Clearly the roth influence is in this plant even if its only teenie bite. How else can you explain the straight unstaked spike?


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 6, 2016)

Excellent color in those petals.


----------



## emydura (Jun 6, 2016)

That is stunning. Shin-Yi Sanders is Michael Koopowitz x sanderianum. It doesn't have any roth in it. Given the length of the petals it looks like a real Shin-Yi Sanders to me.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 7, 2016)

Bjorn flowered St Swithin X M. Koopowitz
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37215
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37768&page=6
In comparing photos, it seems that you have Shin-Yi Sanders.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 7, 2016)

Wouldn't MK x sand have longer petals than MK? These petals look quite short


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 7, 2016)

Retraction!!! Paph Shin-Yi Angel, Angel Hair X St. Swithin

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Jun 7, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Retraction!!! Paph Shin-Yi Angel, Angel Hair X St. Swithin
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



That makes sense.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2016)

Congrats to Jay!


----------



## phraggy (Jun 8, 2016)

Whatever you decide what its breeding is --its a real beaut!!!!

Ed


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 8, 2016)

So, this has a double shot of St. Swithin in it with strong gene pool tug from the sandie. I would imagine this plant lies somewhere on the far end of the parabola curve with most plants looking more like St. Swithins.


----------



## troy (Jun 8, 2016)

This is the best outcome for this cross


----------



## Wendy (Jun 8, 2016)

Beautiful cross. :clap:


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2016)

It is quite pretty. I like the burnished golden sheen on
the pouch and the fancy red petals.


----------



## C. Rothschild (Jun 9, 2016)

I like it. It does seem very upright. Maybe it either was staked up or grown under lights?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 10, 2016)

C. Rothschild said:


> I like it. It does seem very upright. Maybe it either was staked up or grown under lights?


Jay is very good friend. I'm in his GH all the time, he doesn't stake anything nor does he have lights to even see at night let along grow under them.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------

